# تحذير: من معاهد الاوشا



## يا الغالي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]من المعروف إن هناك معاهد في العالم العربي يقدموا دورات اوشا ومن أشهر تلك الدوارات التي مدتها اربعة ايام – 30 ساعة ما يلي: [/FONT]
OSHA 510: Occupational Safety and Health Standards for the Construction Industry - 30 hours​ OSHA 511: Occupational Health and Safety Standards for General Industry. 30 hours 

​ [FONT=&quot]هذه الدورات يمكنك تأخذ بمعاهد اوشا التعليمية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بسعر: [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]$775[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot] ولكن نجد سعرها في عالم العربي بسعر مفرط به. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في هذا الموضوع احببت ان اقول الكم، ان جميع دورات الاوشا المقدمة في خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية غير معتمدة في هذا السنة حتى لو كان المدرب معتمد من اوشا وحاصل على دورة [/FONT]OSHA 501 [FONT=&quot] او [/FONT]OSHA 500 
[FONT=&quot]هذا الرابط يثبت ذلك: [/FONT]
اضغط هنا


قائمة دورات الاوشا المتوفرة في المعاهد الامريكية

قائمة المعاهد اوشا المعتمدة في امريكا 

قائمة المعاهد الاوشا الامريكية المعتمدة التي تقدم دورات عن بعد (اوين)

قائمة الجامعات الامريكية التي تعطي درجة البكاريوس في السلامة


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## amir4179 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

خالص الشكر لغيرتكم على الأعضاء الكرام لكن لى تعقيب بسيط إذا سمحتم لى

أولاً: أرجو من سيادتكم مراجعة صفحة الإنترنت التى أشرتم اليها 
http://www.osha.gov/dte/outreach/program_requirements.html#III
وأنظر الى البند الآتى
*B. Exception Requirements*
السطر الرابع منه يقول بالحرف
"Please note the following requirements for obtaining OSHA approval for training outside OSHA jurisdiction"

وعليه فالصحيح أنه بدءاً من شهر يوليو 2011 فقد تم منع تقديم دورات الأوشا خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الا كشرط اسثنائى وبعد استيفاء اشتراطات جديدة غاية فى التعقيد بحيث تضمن للمتدرب الحصول على تدريب بجودة عالية

ثانياً: الصورة المرفقة للكارنيه لم تعد معتمدة وقد تم تغيير الكارنيه بآخر جديد به رقم متسلسل جديد وعلامة مائية واضحة

وبهذه الإجراءات الجديدة سيستطيع المدربين ذوى الكفاءة تقديم تدريب الأوشا بصورة لائقة وبعيداً عن الممارسات غير المسئولة التى كان البعض يقوم بها سابقاً لجنى الأموال دون إعطاء المتدربين حقهم من المادة العلمية والفهم الصحيح.

خالص الود والإحترام
أمير
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## يا الغالي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot]كلام صحيح اخي امير، يستطيع المدرب معتمد من منظمة الأوشا الأمريكية ( أي حاصل على دورة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OSHA 501 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]OSHA 500[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) على تقديم دورات الأوشا في داخل و خارج أمريكا طبقا لمتطلبات الأوشا للتدريب. [/FONT]
متطلبات الاوشا




نموذج من رخصة المدرب المعتمد لدى الاوشا


----------



## myzsaaa (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا كثرآ على هذة المعلومات
بالنسبة للكارنيهات القديمة كيف يمكن التحقق من صحتها وهى بتاريخ قبل يوليو 2011
ارجوا التوضيح
وشكرا


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على الإيضاح والتوجيه ...

هذه صورة الكارنيه الجديد ...

كارنيه الأوشا 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة ...






كارنيه الأوشا 30 ساعة للإنشاءات ...




​


----------



## mohm2009 (5 يناير 2012)

أنا طالب اخر سنه قسم هندسة صناعيه كيف احصل على شهادات الاوشا علما باني من السعودية


----------

